# JNI: C-->Java : Methode mit String-Parameter



## Leroy42 (7. Aug 2006)

Ich schreibe gerade ein Java-Workbench, mit der ich einen
C-Code, der später in einer MCU sein Unwesen treiben wird,
komfortabel auf Herz und Nieren prüfen kann.

Ich habe jetzt ein Problem beim Aufruf einer Info-Methode
an das Java-Programm (das gewissermaßen den IO-Anteil simuliert)
die einfach nur einen String übergeben soll.

Hier der reduzierte Code


```
void infoJava() {
#if JAVA
#	if 1
		jclass cls = (*theEnv)->GetObjectClass(theEnv, theObj);
		jmethodID mid = (*theEnv)->GetStaticMethodID(theEnv, cls, "sinfo", "(Ljava/lang/String;)V");
		(*theEnv)->CallStaticVoidMethod(theEnv, theObj, mid, (*theEnv)->NewStringUTF(theEnv, infoBuf));
#	else
		puts(infoBuf);
		fflush(stdout);
#	endif
#endif
}
```

Der Aufruf der Java-Methode _sinfo(String info)_ erzeugt nach einer 
gewissen Zeitspanne einen Crash der JVM. Nicht direkt reproduzierbar,
da der Methodenaufruf einige Male funktioniert bevor er zum Crash führt.   

Schreibe ich im obigen Code _#if 0_ (Ich gebe den String also einfach via puts aus,
gibt es keine Probleme   , womit ich also Fehler in anderen Codestellen ausschließen kann.

Da ich später allerdings innerhalb des Java-Programms auf die von C gesendeten
Informationen reagieren will, brauche ich auch die C-->Java Kommunikation.

Die Variablen theEnv und theObj sind die beim ersten Aufruf einer Methode von Java--->C
gespeicherten Variablen env und obj.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Gast (7. Aug 2006)

Hi, 
einen direkten Fehler kann ich hier nicht erkennen. Aber du solltest eventuell einfach ein paar Sicherheitsprüfungen reinnehmen. 
Sowohl die Klasse als auch die MethodenId können schließlich ungültig sein, prüf die lieber auf != 0.


----------



## Murray (7. Aug 2006)

Woher kommt denn infoBuf? Kann es evtl. passieren, dass die Varibale bei manchen Aufrufen 0 (oder nicht initialisiert ist)?


----------



## thE_29 (8. Aug 2006)

Dein Methodenkopf ist aber schon static?

also public static void sinfo(String s)


Sieht der so aus?


----------



## Leroy42 (8. Aug 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sowohl die Klasse als auch die MethodenId können schließlich ungültig sein, prüf die lieber auf != 0.



Ok, werd' ich machen, aber die ersten Aufrufe funktionieren ja problemlos.



			
				Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woher kommt denn infoBuf? Kann es evtl. passieren, dass die Varibale bei manchen Aufrufen 0 (oder nicht initialisiert ist)?



infoBuf steht außerhalb der Funktionen (Ich glaube das heißt in C dann static!?) und wird
von verschiedenen Stellen gefüllt.



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dein Methodenkopf ist aber schon static?
> 
> also public static void sinfo(String s)
> 
> ...



Ja, sicher! Wie gesagt, ein paar Mal funktioniert der Aufruf ja auch problemlos.


Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich einen String anders an Java übergebe *und* Java
irgendwie drauf aufmerksam mache, daß ein neuer Infostring vorliegt?


----------



## thE_29 (8. Aug 2006)

Mh..

Vielleicht ziehts ihm ja bei dem newStringUTF auf, weil im String nix drinnen ist!

oder er mit keinem \0 aufhört!

Ich würd mal debug einbauen, also ausgeben ob die Methode einen Werte != 0 hat!

Bzw, alles einen Wert != 0 hat und das newStringUtf vorher aufrufen und zwischenspeichern!


----------



## Leroy42 (8. Aug 2006)

Danke! Werd' ich nachher mal so testen...


----------



## Leroy42 (8. Aug 2006)

Ich habe jetzt, gemäß euren Vorschlägen, ein paar Ausgabeanweisungen eingebaut.


```
void infoJava() {
#if JAVA
#	if 1
		jclass cls = (*theEnv)->GetObjectClass(theEnv, theObj);
		puts(""); fflush(stdout);
		printf("%p\n", cls); fflush(stdout);
		printf("Vor GetMethodID()\n", cls); fflush(stdout);
		jmethodID mid = (*theEnv)->GetStaticMethodID(theEnv, cls, "sinfo", "(Ljava/lang/String;)V");
		printf("NachGetMethodID()\n", cls); fflush(stdout);
		printf("%p\n", mid); fflush(stdout);
		(*theEnv)->CallStaticVoidMethod(theEnv, theObj, mid, (*theEnv)->NewStringUTF(theEnv, infoBuf));
#	else
		puts(infoBuf);
		fflush(stdout);
#	endif
#endif
}
```

Hier die Ausgabe:
0ACFDBF8
Vor GetMethodID()
NachGetMethodID()
0AD919BB

0ACFDBF8
Vor GetMethodID()
NachGetMethodID()
0AD919BB

... (Noch ein paar Mal dasselbe)

0ACFDBF8
Vor GetMethodID()
NachGetMethodID()
0AD919BB

0ACFDBF8
Vor GetMethodID()
#
# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
#  Internal Error (4B4C4153530E435050005D), pid=3404, tid=3664
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_06-b05 mixed mode)
# An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid3404.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
#


Das heißt der Fehler geschieht innerhalb der GetStaticMethodID

Eine anderer Vorschlag:

Hat jemand ein _funktionierendes_ Beispiel einer Stringübergabe an Java
von C aus.

Dann könnte ich testen, ob dieses bei mir läuft.


----------



## thE_29 (9. Aug 2006)

Machst du eigentlich absichtlich C oder warum nimmst du nicht C++?


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Aug 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Machst du eigentlich absichtlich C oder warum nimmst du nicht C++?



Absichtlich: Der zu testende Code wird später 1:1 auf einer MCU laufen, die eine Uhr steuert.

Aber auch sonst hätte ich lieber C als C++ genommen, weil mir C++ in den
letzten Jahren irgendwie fremd geworden ist (Woran das wohl liegen mag?  ???:L )

Wenn du mir jedoch eine MCU zeigst, die in 32 KB Programm-
und 2 KB RAM-Speicher einen in C++ geschriebenen Code unterbringt,
überdenke ich meine Entscheidung vielleicht noch


----------



## AlArenal (9. Aug 2006)

Nimm doch nen Gumstix!


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat jemand ein _funktionierendes_ Beispiel einer Stringübergabe an Java
> von C aus.



An der sollte es hier nicht liegen. So wie du deine Meldungen ausgibst, tritt der Fehler beim ermitteln der M.ID der statischen Methode auf:



			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das heißt der Fehler geschieht innerhalb der GetStaticMethodID



Sollte nur die Methode in einer Klasse nicht gefunden werden, würdest du einfach nur mid == 0 bekommen. Die exception sollte also aus einem anderen Grund auftreten. Hier stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob theEnv und cls gültig sind. Insbesondere nochmal schauen, ob du die nicht doch irgendwann veränderst!


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Aug 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die exception sollte also aus einem anderen Grund auftreten. Hier stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob theEnv und cls gültig sind. Insbesondere nochmal schauen, ob du die nicht doch irgendwann veränderst!



Sie werden am Anfang durch Aufruf einer C-Methode an den C-Teil übergeben
und dort gespeichert. Verändert werden Sie auch nicht, wie du an der von
mir geposteten Ausgabe sehen kannst:



			
				Eclipse-Ausgabefenster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 0ACFDBF8
> Vor GetMethodID()
> NachGetMethodID()
> 0AD919BB
> ...



Auch funktioniert der Aufruf an den vorhergehenden Stellen auch jedesmal
problemlos, und der String wird in mein JTextField geschrieben


----------



## Murray (9. Aug 2006)

Wird die Methode evtl. aus verschiedenen Threads heraus aufgerufen? In diesem Fall würde das JavaVm::AttachCurrentThread fehlen.


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Aug 2006)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wird die Methode evtl. aus verschiedenen Threads heraus aufgerufen?



 :shock: 

Das hört sich interessant an. Es ist nämlich so

In Ermangelung eines C-Timers (resp. meiner Unfähigkeit einen zu schreiben)
habe ich im Java-Programm einen Thread am Werkeln, der alle 10 ms
eine C-Routine aufruft (_nextTick()_) die dann das C-Programm veranlaßt,
z.B. die Uhrzeit hochzuzählen und, nach Ablauf einer vollen Sekunde, diese
Zeit mittels der geposteten Methode an den Java-Teil schickt.  ???:L 

Was ist  denn dieses _JavaVm::AttachCurrentThread _?

Könntest du mal ein Beispielcode schicken oder einen Link auf  :###


----------



## Murray (9. Aug 2006)

In etwa so:

```
/* ... */

JNIEnv*  Env;
jobject  Hd;
JavaVM*  Vm;
		
/* ... */

JNIEXPORT jint JNICALL Java_package_Class_doThisN (JNIEnv *env, jobject hd) {
	Env = env;
	Hd = hd;	
	Env->GetJavaVM( &Vm);
}
	
/* ... */
	
	Vm->AttachCurrentThread( (void**)&(Env), NULL);

	Env->CallStaticVoidMethod( ....);

	Vm->DetachCurrentThread();
```


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Aug 2006)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In etwa so:
> 
> ```
> ...
> ```



Ähhm, könntest du das einem Ex-C-ler etwas erklären?  ???:L   

Soweit ich verstehe, rufe ich bei Programmstart die Funktion _doThisN_ einmal
auf um die Variablen Env, Hd und VM zu initialisieren (Ist das jetzt eigentlich eine
statische Funktion? Also: _static native void doThisN();_?

Aber wann rufe ich diese 3 Funktionen _AttachCurrentThread..._ auf?

Sie stehen doch außerhalb jeder Funktion!  :shock:  ???:L 

Sorry für die vielleicht dummen Fragen eines Vollblut-Javanesen!


----------



## Murray (9. Aug 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soweit ich verstehe, rufe ich bei Programmstart die Funktion _doThisN_ einmal
> auf um die Variablen Env, Hd und VM zu initialisieren (Ist das jetzt eigentlich eine
> statische Funktion? Also: _static native void doThisN();_?



Stimmt, diese Funktion wird (z.B. beim Start) zur Initialisierung aufgerufen - mein Beispiel ist allerdings so nicht korrekt: die Methode ist ja so deklariert, dass sie einen jint zurückliefern muss   

Statisch ist die Methode nicht; die Deklaration in der Java-Klasse würde so aussehen:

```
public native int doThisN();
```

Wäre sie in Java als 

```
public static native int doThisN();
```
deklariert, dann müsste die Signatur für die Implementeriung so aussehen:

```
JNIEXPORT jint JNICALL Java_package_Class_doThisN (JNIEnv *env, jclass cls) //--- package und Class sind hier nur (schlecht gewaehlte) Platzhalter
```
(also mit jclass statt jobject als zweitem Parameter)





			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wann rufe ich diese 3 Funktionen _AttachCurrentThread..._ auf?
> 
> Sie stehen doch außerhalb jeder Funktion!  :shock:  ???:L



Sorry, das war wohl zu knapp; die "/* ... */"-Kommentare sollten eigentlich andeuten, dass hier noch etwas (z.B. die restliche Methode) fehlt.

Diese Funktionen gehören dahin, wo Du jetzt schon die Java-Methode aufrufst. Also einfach vor den Block

```
jmethodID mid = (*theEnv)->GetStaticMethodID(theEnv, cls, "sinfo", "(Ljava/lang/String;)V");
      printf("NachGetMethodID()\n", cls); fflush(stdout);
      printf("%p\n", mid); fflush(stdout);
      (*theEnv)->CallStaticVoidMethod(theEnv, theObj, mid, (*theEnv)->NewStringUTF(theEnv, infoBuf));
```
das AttachCurrentThread und dahinter das DetachCurrentThread.


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Aug 2006)

Dann schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus.  :toll: 

Ich kann das leider erst heute Abend testen.

Aber ich hatte, ehrlich gesagt, wenig Hoffnung eine Lösung zu finden.

In C-Foren hatte ich zumindest zwischen 0 und <0 Erfolg.


----------

